# New kid on the block



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Been lurking around for a few years looking forward to connecting with fellow dark hearts:devil:


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

There's a new kid on the block, don't think he quite looks like spock, but I bet he builds the props he shows, look at Elvis that guys king!

Welcome to The big HF... expect stuff like that a lot.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Slightlymad. If you meet Frigh Enter, he is totally insane. You should get a long. well, maybe.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings SlightlyMad. We'll be looking forward to hearing from you also.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to HF.com. Ok, the _other_ HF.com.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad to have you here, slightlymad!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the place "formerly known as THE STREET" Slightlymad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Welcome Slightlymad. If you meet Frigh Enter, he is totally insane. You should get a long. well, maybe.


HMmmm, you'll soon find out 

Welcome new kid! 
Stalking for a couple of yrs? That's got to be a record?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You should fit in well with the rest of us crazies!!! :googly:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Haunt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome, looking forward to hearing from you. After awhile you may need to change your name to mostlymad. This place has that effect on most people.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Why BD, what ever do you mean?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings slightlymad, and welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm worried I'm gonna miss someone! Welcome to the fun side of the formerly unpleasent street.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello slightlymad and welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome, Slightlymad...it's always nice to have new blood in here!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Welcome welcome, so nice to have you with us ​*


----------

